# Florida Haunters



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Changed link http://oct31man.com/floridahaunters/YaBB.pl


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

And even more changed...lol

http://floridahaunters.com/forum/YaBB.pl

Thanks Robert for making it happen!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Ghostess, for the updated link!  That should be the last time it's moved.

It has been my pleasure of course!


----------

